# The R34 GTR Do-Luck picture thread



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

As the search function on this board is not optimal and as it is anyway nearly impossible to search specific posted pictures in general, I thought it would be great to do some picture threads like the:
-R32 GTR pictures
-R33 GTR pictures
-R34 GTR pictures
ex . . . . 
for more rare, yet popular tuned GTRs.
Rare, but popular GTR Tuner cars: Mines, Veilside, Z-Tune, Zero-R, ex . . . .
*Please post only R34 GTR Do-Luck pictures in this thread:* (make another thread if you want for ex. Veilside pics from an R34 GTR)


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

>


This pic looks awesome!! An absolute mean looking 34.

Do the te37's look that good? wow!

Just hope mine look as good but with bblue.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

nozza1 said:


> This pic looks awesome!! An absolute mean looking 34.
> 
> Do the te37's look that good? wow!
> 
> Just hope mine look as good but with bblue.



This car is actuly built out of a GTT if i remember the thread correctly, Great looking car....:thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

R-34 Gtr Do-Luck pictures.


Terje.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> As the search function on this board is not optimal and as it is anyway nearly impossible to search specific posted pictures in general, I thought it would be great to do some picture threads like the:
> -R32 GTR pictures
> -R33 GTR pictures
> -R34 GTR pictures


Whats this rear spoiler on this last R34 gtr? 

I so want one. Where can I get one? 

Anyone????


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

xxfr said:


> Whats this rear spoiler on this last R34 gtr?
> 
> I so want one. Where can I get one?
> 
> Anyone????


It would be a Do-Luck one, being on the Do-Luck demo r34..

Newera could get one? Matty32 chime in!


----------

